# Pin-lock Keg O-ring size != Ball-lock O-ring size ?



## mr_wibble (30/1/14)

Right. I've had it up to 'ere (holds hand above head) with my kegs going flat. :angry:

It's not just one or two, but feckin' most of them (of 8)... I've cleaned, lubed, tightened, sprayed, and immersed.
They're going flat between the gas manifold and the keg, because even with the manifold switch off, they still go flat.
What I think is wrong, is the spaghetti tangle of tubes is putting horizontal pressure on the gas-post adapter, pulling it to one-side, and allowing a slow egress of gas. But I reckon this happens because the o-rings are dodgey.

In frustration I bought some silicon o-rings (which I read were the ducks-guts of food-grade o-rings).

However putting one on tonight - at first glance it's way too small. They fit the post fine, but are almost flush with the circumference of the post. I attached the gas pipe, co2 is coming out everywhere. (Ring and post were both well-lubed).

So digging around in my box of brewing stuff, I found a bag of a half dozen black-rubber o-rings I bought from the LHBS (from where I got the kegs too).
Thinking my 16 x 2.4mm silicon o-rings were the wrong size, I sat them on top of the black ones - *exactly* the same. Even got SWMBO to double check, 'cause sometimes I think I'm going mad.

So then I hit upon the idea of measuring the replacement o-rings against the one I just took off. The new ones are obviously smaller. 
This leads me to a fundamental conclusion: Pin-lock o-rings are bigger than Ball-lock o-rings. 
The LHBS *only* stocks one size, and says they fit both. A lot of online stores say that too.

Here's a photo:

The red one is the old one, the silicon and black new ones.





It looks like the red one (left) is 17mm. The other two 16mm.

So what, _the feck_, do I do now?
Get bigger o-rings? How much bigger? Maybe 16mm x 3mm?
Trade all my pin-locks in for ball-locks?
Get a new hobby?

The 16mm fits on the post OK, but maybe I need a 3mm diameter instead of 2.4?

Thought: Maybe the pin-lock posts are different sizes (Argh!)

Any help very much appreciated. 

EDIT: My apologies for the rant, but It's really a pain in the o-ring. I only have beer on Friday and Saturday, and I want to goto the kegerator and pour a beer without having to **** with the ******* gas Every, *******, Time... *sigh*. I think I need a beer, but oh, they're flat.

EDIT2: Anyone need a bag of 99 silicon o-rings ?


----------



## adryargument (30/1/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> Trade all my pin-locks in for ball-locks?


Hit it on the head there sunny.
Wait until the fridge lid / whatever closes and pushes a tube slightly which in turn pushes the pin lock on an odd angle... Have a fun time cleaning up 20L of kegged beer off the floor in the morning.

Theres an old saying, once you go for the balls, you never want a slot... or maybe not...


----------



## mr_wibble (30/1/14)

Useful notes on common o-ring sizes: The Transeals O-Ring Handbook.

http://www.transeals.com.au/catalogues/files/Transeals_O-Ring_Handbook.pdf


----------



## DU99 (30/1/14)

1/2 in. I.D. x 11/16 in. O.D. x 3/32 in. wall..ball lock are smaller o-rings..also there's a post about ball lock QD's so ball locks are perfect either.silcone are softer than the black ones.






ones on the right are pinlock ones


----------



## Beersuit (30/1/14)

There is defiantly a difference between the two. Ball lock and pin lock o rings are not equal and will not seal properly if mixed up. I will endeavour to post some measurements tomorrow morning for you mate. 
No one should have to stuff around with kegging setups that much.


----------



## Hpal (14/11/14)

I bought 20 of these for $4 from ebay, I have pin locks and these fit and seal well.


External Diameter

17.1mm/0.67"

Inner Diameter

11.8mm/0.46"

Thickness

2.65mm/0.08"


----------

